# Look at this tiny girl



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Check out this little girl, Joy, from Debbie Cleckley at Jacob's Maltese. The little, little ones scare me, but I know that some of you really like to keep your eyes open for the small guys. She is adorable......
Joy


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a beautiful little sweetheart she is.







I would love to have her.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*How adorable is that little face?? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Marie & (hubba hubba) Pacino & Ralphie*

*(Now stop that boys, your hearts belong to Chloe!)*


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww! she is soooo gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she reminds me of pixel and massimo...lol.

she's just too beautiful...she won't last long.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

She looks like a smaller Aries to me. 

Just GORGEOUS! I hope she goes to a good home that will know how to take care of that little cutie-pie!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is just breathtaking! I have to agree with Susan, though, the little ones make me nervous, too. To me, about 6 pounds would be ideal.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a cute little thing and a good age to be going to a new home. I wonder what she's asking for her.

No, I'm not interested. LOL I have enough.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I can't look







I can't look







Ican't look







Ican't look
















Maybe just a little peek







just one tiny little peek


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh, she is adorable!!! This is exactly why I need to stop coming to this forum. I have to resist....


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Why do I look, why, why?









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh she is TOO CUTE!! I'm sure she would have done very well in the ring, she looks gorgeous. 

I saw on Rhapsody's site that Sheri, the breeder I got Lucy from, has a little girl available too. I've emailed Sheri to get the particulars and will post about it when I find out! Tonia also has listed another cute little Thriller boy too. He has a gorgeous little face!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ummm ... I wonder if Mr Wookie has seen this - he might start bugging his mum for a little friend ..... what a perfect pair!! LOL!

What a sweet little cutie pie she is!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww she is adorable







but, as sweet as she is I can look and not worry about puppy fever right now, I got my hands full with little mister into everything Koko


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!!!!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

So adorable


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh she is so adorable!! Yes, for someone looking for one a little smaller this girl would be perfect. Oh, she is definitely easy on the eyes!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Too bad I'm not in that location. I'm not looking for a dwarf Maltese, just a beaty that meets the standard, but, this gal would fit right in here and is just the right age for us.

Oh well.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

She would be just the right size for a companion for Indy














But I can resist, moving right now is all I can deal with.................She is very precious though


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

She is just precious!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

" I'm in Luv














"



Now Bogie, stop it, you fall in love with every pretty girl you see


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I had never been to that site, how I missed it I don't know, but she sure does have some pretty babies.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

What a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She's _beautiful_

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

She is beautiful! What a sweet face.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh, she is just adorable


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Aww. She's just a little smaller than Pixie. And the same age!
...all these puppies...I think I'm gettin a lil puppy fever here, but of course I know I don't have time for another. She's a cutie though


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Ummm ... I wonder if Mr Wookie has seen this - he might start bugging his mum for a little friend ..... what a perfect pair!! LOL!
> 
> What a sweet little cutie pie she is!
> 
> ...


 <span style="font-family:Comic">*Heya Jacqui,

You and Kim really made me laugh... she PMed me about this little girl.

Wookie would love to have a little friend here, I am sure, but seriously I need to watch the weight carefully, because of the discs in my neck and back. Even as small as she is, at 3.2 she is larger then Wookie man. UNLESS he has some major growing spurt, he has leveled off at 2 pounds 6 ounces.

She is darling looking and really seems to be at great deal... good luck to whoever gets her... I HOPE it's someone here.

enJOY!
Melanie
*</span>


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She was a cutie back in July when the pictures were taken. I wonder what she looks like now?


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I have to quit looking. Husband made clear another puppy or him. I'm keeping him. Why am I tortuing myself. I want her so bad. Resist Tempation and the Devil will Flee. Bella would be devastated. Do u know location of the breeder; phone #; lhow much. Lord help me. I need my hubbby. I still want to know where she is located and how much. Please fill me in. Hubby is 70 and in poor health. What am I doing???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackie, the contact information is on the link Susan posted. Here it is again:

http://www.jacobmaltese.com/contact.html


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I have to quit looking. Husband made clear another puppy or him. I'm keeping him. Why am I tortuing myself. I want her so bad. Resist Tempation and the Devil will Flee. Bella would be devastated. Do u know location of the breeder; phone #; lhow much. Lord help me. I need my hubbby. I still want to know where she is located and how much. Please fill me in. Hubby is 70 and in poor health. What am I doing???[/B]



She is a cute thing, isn't she?
If it will make you feel any better, someone in live chat tonight said they called about her today, and she may have a new home by tomorrow.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

OMG> I wish I saw this sooner!!! She reminds me SO much of Princess and I wouldn't mind getting Princess a sister.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> OMG> I wish I saw this sooner!!! She reminds me SO much of Princess and I wouldn't mind getting Princess a sister.[/B]



It wouldn't hurt to call in case the other home didn't work out. And, the price is very reasonable too.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=299319
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right! She's the perfect size and almost the same age as Princess. I've been wanting a sister for Princess for a while now. I just want to make sure I get a pup about the same size as Princess so they can play with eachother without one hurting the other. I just wish I can assure that any pup I get will have the same sweet personality.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww joy is adorable
she has such a cute face, whoever gets her will be very lucky!

awww joy is adorable
she has such a cute face, whoever gets her will be very lucky!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Has anyone had the nerve to check and see what she is asking for this little doll baby????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just sent an e-mail to ask. But I'm sure she's gone by now. She's So CUTE!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">Did Joy find her new home yet? 

Just checking.

Merry Christmas,
Melanie
</span>


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Is her new home not with Mr. Wookie???uhm Mel???
Aimee


----------

